# Best place to spend Halloween?



## Freerange Butters (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey guys so I was just thinking about Halloween and and how spooky and charming it is. And I was wondering what's the best city/place to spend it at. I'm not really interested in making money there but more interested in the emotional feelings you get when at that place. I'm looking for a place where its spooky, magical, haunting and charming; like the feeling you get when listening to Marilyn Manson's song Halloween. Where you can get lost in a quiet forest and feel like someone's watching you; something straight from a Halloween movie. I was thinking about the east states like where the pilgrims and puritans settled because that seems like the perfect environment for such an event. But Seattle and Portland seem to have great parties to.


----------



## Tude (Oct 12, 2015)

I personally enjoy setting my alter and opening a circle and set off a couple of spells and cleanse the place with my cauldron and herbs. But this year I will be in Tallahassee in a motel waiting to travel out the next day.


----------



## Freerange Butters (Oct 12, 2015)

Tude said:


> I personally enjoy setting my alter and opening a circle and set off a couple of spells and cleanse the place with my cauldron and herbs. But this year I will be in Tallahassee in a motel waiting to travel out the next day.


I see what you did... Your spells and charms won't work on me you WITCH!!!


----------



## deleted user (Oct 12, 2015)

Northeast, couldn't ask for a crisper fall. Give you that type o negative Halloween, way better than a MM song Halloween


----------



## deleted user (Oct 12, 2015)

I'll be running around in Nola if your there, be cool to hang out again if your around


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 12, 2015)

Freerange Butters said:


> I see what you did... Your spells and charms won't work on me you WITCH!!!



You're in so much trouble.

You're going to have a 3 inch dick in your next life too.


----------



## milkhauler (Oct 12, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> You're in so much trouble.
> 
> You're going to have a 3 inch dick in your next life too.


I'm loving the new Avatar. 

"Ok, Ok it puts the lotion on the skin"


----------



## Odin (Oct 12, 2015)

Freerange Butters said:


> I see what you did... Your spells and charms won't work on me you WITCH!!!



Being a minion in service to Tude' is an honor you obviously can not comprehend. 

::wtf::

Bah... ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## spectacular (Oct 12, 2015)

I had a lot of fun in Austin. They shut down 6th street downtown and there are ppl pretty much wall to wall really festive atmosphere.

West Hollywood in Los Angeles has the parade and Hollywood's best show off their costume making skills. It's a gay scene for the most part with lots of drag queens too.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 13, 2015)

i personally think nola is the best for halloween. but there's always those places i've never been like salem and other more witchy places.


----------



## hrobyn13 (Oct 23, 2015)

Salem is a shit show of tourist right meow. If anyone knows some not lame stuff going on in Salem, I wanna go there. But, I was just there and it is literally imploding with a gross amount of people doing bus packages or something.


----------

